# How massive bronze sculptures are made.



## Alex (22/10/14)

source: http://imgur.com/a/Rirun

I found this really interesting, here is one of the 40 odd pics from the link..

*So my old man is an artist and I thought some of you might be interested in seeing how massive bronze sculptures are made.*
*




*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

